# Your top 10 songs



## ForestFox91 (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory just name your 10 favorite songs preferably in the given order.

10. Chairlift- Bruises
9. Band of Horses- Window Blues
8. Vampire Weekend- Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa
7. Cradle of Filth- Nymphetamine
6. Fleet Foxes- Textbook Love
5. The Beatles- Help
4. System of a Down- Soil
3. Wings- Band on the Run
2. Fleet Foxes- So Long to the Headstrong
1. Fleet Foxes- Mykonos


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 9, 2009)

This should of gone in Forum Games.

According to my last.fm:
1.  Snow Patrol â€“ Open Your Eyes
2. Battling Delirium â€“ Chakra
3. Foo Fighters â€“ Another Round
4. Incubus â€“ Here in My Room
5. Snow Patrol â€“ Make This Go On Forever
6. Slipknot â€“ Psychosocial
7. Flyleaf â€“ All Around Me
8. Riverside â€“ Through the Other Side
9. Snow Patrol â€“ Run
10. OneRepublic â€“ All We Are


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> This should of gone in Forum Games.


Yeah I just thought about that...


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 9, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=40407

Not the same, but close. Most people are going to take them as the same thing.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=40407
> 
> Not the same, but close. Most people are going to take them as the same thing.


Oops... didn't see that...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2009)

Since it's different than what Cronus linked:

1 )  Emerald Sword - Rhapsody (of Fire)
2 )  Paschendale - Iron Maiden
3 )  Preliator - Globus
4 )  Get Ready to Die - Andrew WK
5 )  Hail and Kill - Manowar
6 )  Curbstomp Song - AdmiralTigerclaw
7 )  Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi
8 )  Minne Paha Haudattiin - CMX
9 )  Ozar Midrashim - Soul Reaver series
10 )  Completed Castle Theme - Brave Fencer Musashiden


----------



## BlackmistSquamata (Apr 10, 2009)

1. Black Dahlia- Hollywood Undead
2. The Last Day on Earth- Marilyn Manson
3. Wolven Das Tier in mir- E Nomine 
4. Malâ€™chik Gei- T.A.T.U
5. Dirthouse- Static-X
6. Regret- Malice Mizer
7. Giants in the Ocean- Sky Eats Airplane
8. Smear Campaign- Napalm Death
9. Fade to Black- Apocalyptica
10. Tearing the Veil from the Grace- Cradle of Filth


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 10, 2009)

1. Indio - Hard Sun
2. Rammstein - Mein Teil
3. Dethklok - Dethharmonic
4. The Mamas and The Papas - California Dreamin'
5. The Beach Boys - In My Room
6. The Beach Boys - Kokomo
7. Apocalyptica featuring Corey Taylor - I'm Not Jesus
8. Tupac - Changes
9. Bob Marley - Three Little Birds
10. Notorious B.I.G. - Big Papa

There ya go.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Since it's different than what Cronus linked:
> 7 )  Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi


Ah I forgot about Lordi! Good to see somebody else has heard of them!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 10, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Ah I forgot about Lordi! Good to see somebody else has heard of them!


Yep, not much people (at least state-side) seem to know who they are.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 10, 2009)

1.Amon Tobin - Black Monday Theme Remix
2.Deadmau5 - I remember (Vocal Mix)
3.Mistabishi - Printer Jam
4.Phace - Fingerfood
5.Hammock - We Will Say Goodbye To Everyone
6.Sigur Ros - Flugufrelsarinn
7.Noisia - Cannonball
8.Nu:Tone - Balaclava
9.Porcupine Tree - Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled
10.Spor - Molehill


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Apr 10, 2009)

10: Fury of the Storm - Dragonforce
9: Fly With The Black Swan - Sonata Arctica
8: Body Breakdown - Dragonforce
7: Hopeanueli - Children of Bodom (It's a song they did for some anime intro...)
6: Dogs Can Grow Beards All Over - Devil Wears Prada
5: Composure - August Burns Red
4: Two Weeks - All That Remains
3: E.P.M. - Dragonforce
2: Eve of Seduction - Symphony X
1: Six - All That Remains

ZOMG! I actually like Dragonforce! Don't criticize, and they're NOT "fake" as alot of people say they are. Okay, they concentrate more on speed then making decent songs, but some of them are good none the less.

There's also a buncha techno songs I like too, but they're off of Fur Affinity, so I didn't list them cuz' they artists aren't "big".

Faine on FA is great, Foxmantra is pretty good too.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 10, 2009)

To live is to die, Dyer's Eve, One, Orion, Damage Inc., Emerald, Motorbreath, Have you Ever, Americana, Lazy.

Bonus points for knowing the artists. 

Order as listed with first song being the first song.


----------



## Chacemc (Apr 11, 2009)

10! No no no. I only need to give one.

1. Der Admiral - Knorkator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSt7OwWGXX4


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 15, 2009)

1.Rob Zombie- Return of the Phantom Stranger
2.Dark Funeral- Volbism Satanas
3.69 Eyes- Crashing High
4.Kajagoogoo- Shy
5.Black Sabbath- Iron Man
6.Ozzy Osbourne- Diary of a Madman
7.F.Y.C(Fine Young Cannibals)- She drives Me Crazy
8.Marilyn Manson- Tainted Love
9.Queen- We will Rock You
10.Slipknot- Psychosocial

These are my favs.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

right now

10 The old days - Dr. Dog
9 Song of the sad assassin - Why?
8 We Vibrate, we do - So many Dynamos
7 Mistadobalina - Del the Funky Homosapien
6 Rollout - Ludacris
5 Romantic Rights - Death from above 1979
4 Frenchy's - Holy Fuck
3 Peacebone - Animal Collective
2 Dark Art - Zach Hill
1 Anything by UUVVWWZ


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 15, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> 1. Fleet Foxes- Mykonos



Good song 

I don't have any favorites, to many to really point out a specific. I just listen to the whole album, and have like several favorites from that. I just love music in general, I say #1 for all.


----------



## touge-union (Apr 15, 2009)

10. The Offspring - No Brakes
9. Linkin Park - In Pieces
8. Slipknot - Pulse of The Maggots
7. 3 Days Grace - Animal i have become
6. Muse - Plug in Baby
5. KoRn - Did My Time
4. System of a Down- Peephole
3. Beastie Boys - Intergalactic
2. Gorillaz - El Manana
1. Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 15, 2009)

According to my last.fm:

The All-American Rejects â€“ It Ends Tonight full track
Elliott Smith â€“ A Distorted Reality Is Now a Necessity to Be Free
Elliott Smith â€“ Waltz #1 full track
Adema â€“ Rise Above
Hula â€“ Resolute
Hula â€“ Avalanche
Elliott Smith â€“ Bottle Up and Explode
Hula â€“ Over The Ground
Hula â€“ As For Hell
Hula â€“ Spittin' the Names

I'd say I'd probably have some Weezer, Sonata Arctica and VNV Nation in there as well, if this was my all-time listening.


----------

